# PC components selection help.



## saswat23 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have selected my config. But i want to know if theres any better model.
Also mentio the prices.

* Proccy- i5-2400 or i5-2500
I want to know if the i5-2500 is better than i5-2400. I want the proccy to have good internal graphics as i wuldnt be adding a GPU now. I wont be OCing also so suggest me accordingly which one would be better.

* MoBo
Suggest me a descent H67 MoBo for the above proccy. Probably from Asus, Intel and Gigabyte. I have checked MSI models, they are not good.

* Case
Any good Case under 2.5k with good ventilation. GAMMA is one i have selected. I want some other models.

* PSU
A good PSU under 2.5k. It should be sufficient for my rig if a add a GPU like the Radeon 5770.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2011)

*Proccy--> i5-2400 @9.5k since you won't OC.
Mobo--> Intel DH67CL @6.5k
Case--> I doubt anything can beat Gamma @2k regarding air flow etc. under 2.5k
PSU--> Corsair CX400 @2.5k*


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree wit Gaurav but get a 500W PSU like FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.5k


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2011)

anupam_pb said:


> I agree wit Gaurav but get a 500W PSU like FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.5k



FSP 500W ~ Corsair 400W.

but he can get *Corsair VX450 for 3.5k* to be on safe side.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 5, 2011)

But still any other cabinets under 2.5k
I want a PSU under 2.5k only. So, what would be better CORSAIR or FSP.
About proccy does the 2500 not have better graphics than 2400???


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> But still any other cabinets under 2.5k
> I want a PSU under 2.5k only. So, what would be better CORSAIR or FSP.



1. CM Elite 430 @2.4k

2. Corsair.



saswat23 said:


> About proccy does the 2500 not have better graphics than 2400???



does that really matter? i doubt they will really give any difference.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 5, 2011)

CM elite 430 is available below 2.5k


----------



## manujohn (Mar 5, 2011)

All the non-k sandy bridge proccys have the same Intel HD 2000 graphics.
But the unlocked editions (i5 2500k n i7 2600k) have HD 3000 graphics. So there's no difference between i5 2400 n i5 2500 in graphics.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 5, 2011)

So, CPU is fixed now. Its i5-2400.
Now coming to MoBo.
Any models from Asus or Gigabyte.


----------



## manujohn (Mar 5, 2011)

Consider 
Intel DH67BL B3 @ 5.7k


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 5, 2011)

But any better B3 boards from ASUS and Gigabyte.


----------



## manujohn (Mar 5, 2011)

Gigabyte GA-H67-UD2H B3.
But i dont know whether this motherboard is available in India and its price.. So let us ask other members.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 5, 2011)

Regarding your PSU query, get FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2.1K. For rest of the configs, please mention the budget for each of the components or the whole amount you are gonna invest so that we can suggest with more optimization.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 5, 2011)

Corsair cx400 @ 2.5k will also be a good choice and can handle the 5770 easily.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 6, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Regarding your PSU query, get FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2.1K. For rest of the configs, please mention the budget for each of the components or the whole amount you are gonna invest so that we can suggest with more optimization.



Cilus,
I have already mentioned that my budget for PSU is 2500.
So, what should i go for Corsair CX-400 or FSP SAGA II 500w.

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 AM ----------

No, reply yet.
What PSU should i opt for UNDER 2.5k.
Rply fast. I will be buying my rig as soon as my config is complete.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 6, 2011)

@saswat: go for fsp saga II 500 W. if you could just extend that by 1k then get corsair VX450.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 6, 2011)

Any corsair PSU under 2.5k.
Will FSP SAGA 500w be a better choice under 2.5k.

@ vicky,
Any good mobos from Asus and Gigabyte. Probably under 6.5k.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 6, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Any corsair PSU under 2.5k.
> Will FSP SAGA 500w be a better choice under 2.5k.
> 
> @ vicky,
> Any good mobos from Asus and Gigabyte. Probably under 6.5k.



better off getting cx400 at 2.5k.
*
Asus P8H67 M LE @6.5k*
*Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H @7.5k* <--Overshoots.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 6, 2011)

But will this PSU be sufficient for Radeon 5770 which i will be adding later.
And what about mobo.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 6, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> But will this PSU be sufficient for Radeon 5770 which i will be adding later.





vickybat said:


> Corsair cx400 @ 2.5k will also be a good choice and can handle the 5770 easily.


This.



saswat23 said:


> And what about mobo.



What eactly do you mean?


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 6, 2011)

First of all i want to know whether Corsair VX 400 will be sufficient to handle RADEON 5770.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 6, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> First of all i want to know whether Corsair VX 400 will be sufficient to handle RADEON 5770.



CX400.  and yes. CX400 can even handle 6850, 6870 etc


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks again Tensor.
PSU freezed too. Its Corsair VX-400 at 2.5k.
But will the FSP SAGA II 500w be sufficient for Radeon 5770.
If yes, then i should probably go with FSP.
What do you say????


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 6, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Thanks again Tensor.
> PSU freezed too. Its Corsair VX-400 at 2.5k.
> But will the FSP SAGA II 500w be sufficient for Radeon 5770.
> If yes, then i should probably go with FSP.
> What do you say????



maybe. but better ask jas.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 6, 2011)

Leave the PSU now. Its selected.
Now comes, mobo.
Give some good models from Asus and Gigabyte with 4ram slots. Better if it even has a PCI slot.
Under 6.5k probably.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 6, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Leave the PSU now. Its selected.
> Now comes, mobo.
> Give some good models from Asus and Gigabyte with 4ram slots. Better if it even has a PCI slot.
> Under 6.5k probably.



Posted earlier. Nowadays 4 DIMM slots are default. Some more high-end boards have 6 DIMM slots.

*
Asus P8H67 M LE @6.5k*
*Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H @7.5k* <--Overshoots.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 6, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Posted earlier. Nowadays 4 DIMM slots are default. Some more high-end boards have 6 DIMM slots.
> 
> *
> Asus P8H67 M LE @6.5k*
> *Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H @7.5k* <--Overshoots.




But the Asus one u have suggested, has only 2 slots.
Gigabyte one is better. But it doesnt have a PCI slot and is also 1k above my budget.
Then give good models from intel with price.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 6, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> But the Asus one u have suggested, has only 2 slots.
> Gigabyte one is better. But it doesnt have a PCI slot and is also 1k above my budget.
> Then give good models from intel with price.



oho... didn't see that before. 

*Intel DH67CL @6.5k*

Only thing that I was able to find based on your price and requirements.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 6, 2011)

Any cheaper boards from Intel. I hope DH67BL is around 5.5k.
Whats actually the difference BL and CL.


----------



## manujohn (Mar 7, 2011)

^^Intel DH67BL is a mATX mobo and it has only one PCI slot whereas Intel DH67CL is ATX and has three PCI slots.. All other specifications are same....
As I suggested earlier better go with BL@5.5k which is the best option for your budget.



FSP SAGA 500W can handle graphics cards upto AMD HD 6850.. So it will surely handle the 5770.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot manu.

But Intel MOBOs dont have a PS/2 port for KB and have a PS/2 KB. Also Intel boards dont have VGA output where as my monitor has only VGA output.
So, any cheaper Boards with VGA output.


----------



## manujohn (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh...! Ok. For the PS2 Keyboard just use a PS2-USB adapter.
You can also use a DVI-VGA adapter to connect the monitor.
But ask other members about whether any other mobos have VGA out. 
Most probably there are no other cheaper motherboards available in India.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks.
Where are other members man!!!!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Thanks.
> Where are other members man!!!!



well your previous post already gave him a solution. 
1. Use PS/2 to USB adapter.
2. Use DVI to VGA adapter.
no use overpopulating the thread.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 7, 2011)

manujohn said:


> Oh...! Ok. For the PS2 Keyboard just use a PS2-USB adapter.
> You can also use a DVI-VGA adapter to connect the monitor.
> But ask other members about whether any other mobos have VGA out.
> Most probably there are no other cheaper motherboards available in India.



How much do both these adapters cost???

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------

Corsair RAM is not available here. So, should i go for KINGSTON or TRANSCEND or ZION or ADATA.
Which one would be better choice.

Plz rply fast. I have to give the final config. to my father tomorrow.
Plz hurry up.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 7, 2011)

stick with corsair or g skill..if you don't find locally then order online!!


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 7, 2011)

No, i cant order online too. So, will Kingston be a good choice then.
And how much will the adapters cost???


----------



## Piyush (Mar 7, 2011)

go with Kingston
no worries
am using it


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> No, i cant order online too. So, will Kingston be a good choice then.
> And how much will the adapters cost???



Kingston will be fine if you can't get Corsair.

As for the adapters, total for both won't exceed 400 to 500 bucks.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks again Gaurav.
And suggest a UPS too probably under 2k.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Thanks again Gaurav.
> And suggest a UPS too probably under 2k.



Uh...*APC 600VA UPS* will cost around *2k*.
Anything less than that won't hold the load of your system for long when power goes out.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 7, 2011)

No, i dont want a long backup either.
Just 10-15 mins for closing my current work and turning of the PC safely.
By the way how much will a APC 600va give backup???
APC 600va is available for 1.8-2k, i think.
But still any other brand suggestions.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> No, i dont want a long backup either.
> Just 10-15 mins for closing my current work and turning of the PC safely.
> By the way how much will a APC 600va give backup???
> APC 600va is available for 1.8-2k, i think.
> But still any other brand suggestions.



1.8k?? well nice. 

APC only good choice for UPS.

*Edit:* Yeah I was mistaken. 2.5k was the price of 650VA.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 7, 2011)

But how much backup will APC 600va give me???


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> But how much backup will APC 600va give me???



if you don't have gpu now, it'll give enough time to close all programs and turn off. 

But once you get the gpu in your system....well...i'd give it 1-2 mins maybe...


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 7, 2011)

I think it will be better if i ask vickybat abou this. He has a APC UPS and he can probably help me clearly.
But still any other suggestions????


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> I think it will be better if i ask vickybat abou this. He has a APC UPS and he can probably help me clearly.
> But still any other suggestions????



nah i'm out dude.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok, thanks for ur hlp.
Indeed helped me a lot. 
Thanks verry mucch.
My final config:
CPU: Intel i5-2400                    - 9.5k
MoBo: Intel DH67 CL rev.          - 6.5k
HDD: WD Caviar Blue 500GB     - 1.8k
RAM: Kingston 4GB DDR3         - 2.4k
OD: Samsung/Sony/HP 24x      - 0.9k
PSU: Corsair CX-400W               - 2.5k
CASE: NZXT GAMMA                    - 2.0k
MONITOR: Dell IN2020M           - 6.2k
SPEAKER: Logitech R-05            - 0.5k
DESKET: Logitech/I-Ball combo - 0.6k
UPS: Numeric 600va UPS          - 1.6k
Other: PS2-USB adapter + HDMI-VGA adapter    - 0.5k
Total   : 35000/-
Hope this is the best deal under 35k.
What do u think????


----------



## masterkd (Mar 8, 2011)

Ya, one of the best SB in this budget..get a good gpu and your rig will be rocking!!


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks a lot. Finally a GPU suggestin under 5k.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 8, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Thanks a lot. Finally a GPU suggestin under 5k.



only thing i can think of is *HD5670*.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 8, 2011)

try to get 5770 @7.5k..that'll be much better choice!!


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 8, 2011)

Any GPU from nVIDIA???


----------



## masterkd (Mar 8, 2011)

for 5k get MSI N240GT-MD1G!!


----------



## manujohn (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey saswat
why dont you go for a Full HD monitor instead of that 20'' non full hd monitor....?
I would suggest you to get atleast a Benq 2220HD @ 7.3k.
For the 5k range GPU, nothing can beat HD5670. Dont buy the old Nvidia GT240 which is a DX10.1 GPU.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok, can any one tell me, how much power will my config use. Both max and min.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

eXtreme Power Supply Calculator

use this to calculate the psu requirement.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks jas, but my PSU wattage is coming to 439W and recomended is 489W.
So, i don't think the Corsair CX 400W will still be a good choice or should i settle with FSP SAGA II 500W.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

how did u end up calculating so much wattage?

i considered HD 5770
it came out to be ~320W


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 10, 2011)

Really.
Dont know about it coz my brother did the calculation and informed me.
Then, i think corsair would be better.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

your bro did it wrong. get cx400w.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks again JAS.
About HDD, which one would be better.
Seagate or WD.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 10, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Thanks again JAS.
> About HDD, which one would be better.
> Seagate or WD.



I would ask you to get *Samsung Spinpoint F3* if I had my way. 

But pick anyone from Seagate or WD.
Both are equally good since you are not considering WD Black.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

you are welcome saswat
yeah get any - seagate 7200.12 or WDC blue


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 11, 2011)

What's the cost of Samsung Spinpoint F3 and what's its size ???

And will the WDC BLUE be a good choice or WDC green??? Hope both the prices are the same.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> What's the cost of Samsung Spinpoint F3 and what's its size ???
> 
> And will the WDC BLUE be a good choice or WDC green??? Hope both the prices are the same.



WD green=power-saving, eco-friendly, silent.
WD blue=performance.
WD black=its for hardcore gamers baby!!! 

Ah no need to search all over for F3 now.
You'll do fine by getting either WD Blue or Seagate Barracuda.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 11, 2011)

Gaurav i still want to know about the samsunf spinpoint.

Also, give me the prices of 500gb and 1TB WDC Blue, WDC Green, WDC Black


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 12, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Gaurav i still want to know about the samsung spinpoint.
> 
> Also, give me the prices of 500gb and 1TB WDC Blue, WDC Green, WDC Black



Check *this* review for Samsung.


1TB WDC Green @2.7k
500GB WDC Blue @1.7k <--Didn't find 1TB version of Blue.
1TB WDC Black @4.6k


----------

